# bottle repair, part 3



## bearswede (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey gang...

 Here is a third bottle I've attempted to spiff up with casting resin... It's a beautifully whittled emerald green Adirondack Springs that had two large chunks out of the lip... Check it out...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 7, 2005)

close up of lip showing smaller repair...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 7, 2005)

close up of larger repair...


----------



## David E (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Ron thanks for the information on repair. I stoped doing it because aging  of the yellow expoxy. Also did it on on other glass objects. Got two items that are yellow but going to use food coloring mixed into a slim amound of expoxy to see what that does. Color is the light purple (Sunglass). But next time will try your methods.
 Thanks 
 Dave


----------



## bearswede (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for your response, Dave...

 I've heard that the epoxy does yellow with age, but I'm pretty sure the resin with dye will hold up... Time will tell...

 Got no buyers for my repaired pieces at the bottle show on the 9th in eastern Mass., but I did sell a nice Westford flask in that beautiful rich red-amber color that may have been caused by traces of gold in the sand that was used for the glass mix...

 Ron


----------

